# Missing family member



## kidbob (Oct 25, 2018)

This is my cousin jason everybody,
He's been missing since thanksgiving 4 years ago.
He's never been a vagabond or "hippie dirty kid" or "backpacking traveler type"
I'm requesting the help of this community to try and find jason.
He's presumed dead by foul play,
And the culprits have been named but not held accountable because of lack of evidence.
The brief story is this:
Jason had been contacting me from my family's home in Fayetteville tn, trying to get ideas together to start a clothing line, he wanted to run screenprints and start a small home based bussiness. One day he messages me, says he's in trouble and fears for his life, asking if could help him out and send him some money. I didn't have it to give so I had to say no. If he could just wait a week... I'd send it then. (I was unaware of the actual situation at home at the time) I did give him all the info I could think of tho, to get him on the road or a train coming to denver.
A week goes by, no response, I figured if he still needed help , he would ask. Another week goes by and now his mother is asking if I had talked to him..i said no , she needed to talk to our other cousin whom he lived with at the time.
It's been 4 years now and his mother, who used to get birthday calls and motherday wishes and never once turned her back on her son, still has no clue where her son is.
Investigations have been held, with out a body or a weapon you can't prove death.
So here I am, asking each and everyone of you to share these pictures with your friends and family, please help search for jason.
You can't mistake his voice, he has a very unique voice (kinda like frog in throat) he's kinda going bald,
He's a black belt in karate, so the police think he could have defended his self from any attacks but he has a dependency for percocets....especially the powder form straight from the factory... I don't know much about that stuff just remember him talking about it one night.
He has several tattoos, 2 are on the backside of his hands, 1 is a weed leaf l, the other is a mushroom, both done in blacklight ink and over 6 years old,
He has a tattoo on his ribcage of a surfboard that reads "annicelli"
Which is his father's mothers maiden name.
He's a great guy, and is sorely missed.
He's involved in a series of crimes that he didn't actually commit, he drove the getaway car tho and was never paid for the "jobs" he did.
He went missing right before thanksgiving and right after a crime was reported.
My cousin is not a bad man, he got coerced into driving a getaway car under promise of a big payout only to turn up on a missing person list.
He's got a page set up on fb
His names jason gene turner, you can read his info @ findthemissing.org page #32858
The cops swear foul play but can't prove anything, several story's didn't collaborate originally, now 1 guy ain't talking till he gets out of prison, and is sitting on deathrow.
So I ask you people of the streets, look high, look low, he's a surfer dude from Brevard county florida.
He went missing from tennessee.
The house he lived in was demoed before police could investigate, septic tank has been dug up and removed. The last people to see him alive have been arrested but let go on lack of evidence.
His sister thinks he's in witness protection, but jason has not been present for the trial at all.
The sherriffs office had t


----------



## kidbob (Oct 25, 2018)

His sister thinks he's in witness protection, but jason has not been present for the trial at all.
The sherriffs office had this to say when he was officially "missing" a year later:

**COMMENT, LIKE, and SHARE**

The Lincoln County Sheriff’s Department is seeking the public’s help in solving a 2015 missing person’s case. Lincoln County Crime Stoppers is offering a cash reward up to $1,000 for information regarding the disappearance. 

The Lincoln County Sheriff’s Department continues to investigate the November 2015 disappearance of Jason Gene Turner, who at the time was in between residences. He was last seen on Friday 11/27/2015 at a residence on Cedar Circle in Mulberry, Tn.

Foul play is suspected in his disappearance.

At the time of his disappearance, Jason Gene Turner was described as a 34-year-old, white, non-Hispanic, male, standing 5 feet 9 inches tall, weighing 155 lbs., with brown hair, blue eyes and wearing prescription glasses or contacts.

Additional information relative to this case is available on the National Missing and Unidentified Persons System website at findthemissing.org (NamUs Missing Person Case #32858)

Anyone with information regarding Turner’s disappearance should contact Lincoln County Sheriff’s Department Investigator Patrick Murdock at 931-433-9821 or Lincoln County Crime Stoppers at 931-433-7867.

Callers can remain anonymous and could be eligible for a cash reward of up to $1,000.

...........

My family has raised another $10,000 to distribute for information leading to the arrest and conviction of the people responsible for his demise.
We really want to see jason alive and well. Not behind bars. 
If you know him to be alive, please call me @9313397000 or send a mms of him talking visibly and clearly, we don't even have to know where he is, just that he's alive.
My entire family is at a loss with no answers, and because I've been known to play around in the gutter, and based on the last conversation me and him had...everybody is looking at me for an answer. 
I checked Vegas and southern california, but there's so many places one could be that it's overwhelming.
Please Ladies and gentlemen , keep an eye out for jason, or gene, or jt, or whatever name he might come up with on the road. 
Thanks in advance and I hope somebody knows something.
Here's his fb link aswell:
https://www.facebook.com/jason.turner.3133719


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 26, 2018)

Omg. I hope this person. Is found. I'm so sorry for your trouble. 

I will keep my eyes out, although I'm on the complete other side of the country.

This makes me so sad.....I see these forums too often on StP. Like i have said in other forums, our form of life is very dangerous, add organized crime to it and it only gets worse.

I will keep Jason in my thoughts, and will look out for him when I can.

You have come to the right place, posting this.


----------



## kidbob (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie and sugar coat it.
We think he is dead, so do the police involved with the investigation. But my family isn't giving up hope despite that fact.
He's not a drifter, or a transient or anything, the kid has a few faults, but he's never hitchiked or anything. I was and am that kind of person tho, so I gave him advice that maybe, just maybe he might have taken, and that would be what put him out on the road fearless and fearless. 
The truth to the whole situation has been muddled by drug addicted witnesses who are in cahoots and may not have actually even known anything.
The last night he was seen alive supposedly, one of the people he was living with went to town to get mcdonalds, when he came home, jason and all his possesions (an entire room) where gone, rumored to be seen riding a bicycle towards Nashville from Alabama state line basicly. 
I believe these to be lies spread by the culprits because jason would have told me he was coming.
There's a gap in between him actually being alive and supposedly being seen, he could have been missing for a week before and the last sighting was just a cover up.
The day he was reported to be missing, the homeowner had the house renovated, then the septic system removed. 
It's believed my cousin was at home waiting on food to arrive, when another person mistaking my cousin for the guy that went and got food, kicked the door in and clubbed my cousin over the head, ment to subdue but accidently killing him. The only problem with that theory is that the guy who went to go get food is still alive. 
If it was a contracted hit for one person and somebody else got whacked, why is this guy still walking tall.... 
Things don't add up at all no matter how it's played, which is why the police suspect foul play.
I'm just asking everyone to keep there eyes open, we need vocal and physical confirmation in order to process the reward.
I hope the cops don't have him somewhere under a John doe name because he'll spend his life behind bars for a sentence that carries a year jail... 
The other fear I have is the lack of a body.
What if he infact is still alive, just chained to a floor in a house way up on the mountain of McMinnville tn. 
It's gorrilla grow weed and bootlegging shine country up there.
We've checked big farms... I've physically went to Vegas and socal looking for him. His face is changeable I guess via a beard and long hair...but his voice can not be mistaken or copied. 
I appreciate each and everyone who takes the time to beat the pavement, I wish I could say a location he's known to frequant, but he's gonna be a greenie for sure, either gearless and fearless or carrying a mules worth of stuff he don't need. He was advised to stay away from shelters, and not provide a real ssn if he did check into one. He's not much for dirt to be honest, he was always that preppy good grades and cool toys kinda guy. 
His fb was hacked by his sister hoping to find insite, only he didn't leave anything to tell the tail.
The investigators noticed a weird thing going on with his phone during that week, and the phone has been recovered, found lying in a ditch, so some snitch was atleast accurate... 
I just want answers for my aunt, she's a kind good woman who deserves to be able to burry her first born, you know what I mean?
Y'all are the eyes and ears of the streets, I'm not trying to get him detained or questioned... just proof he's alive and well and not chopped up into tiny pieces and fed to hogs, or flushed down a toilet or chained to a floor.


----------



## Candice (Oct 27, 2018)

I


kidbob said:


> View attachment 47121
> View attachment 47122
> View attachment 47121
> View attachment 47122
> ...


 will keep this situation in my prayers so sorry


----------

